# Invertabrate pics(pic heavy)



## Fang101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Heres some invertabrates I've had/have 
Enjoy 

Tarantula's




Rattlesnake Tarantula by Fang101, on Flickr




Postmoult Rattlesnake Tarantula by Fang101, on Flickr




Postmoult Rattlesnake Tarantula by Fang101, on Flickr

Scorpions 




Urodacus Macrurus by Fang101, on Flickr




Urodacus macrurus by Fang101, on Flickr




Isometrus maculatus by Fang101, on Flickr

Centipedes




CQLD Morsitans by Fang101, on Flickr




CQLD Morsitans by Fang101, on Flickr




Ethmostigmus Rubripe by Fang101, on Flickr




Asanada Pede by Fang101, on Flickr




Cormocephalus aurantiipes by Fang101, on Flickr




Rhysida Polyacantha by Fang101, on Flickr




Ethmostigmus rubripes green/tiger form by Fang101, on Flickr




Ethmostigmus rubripes by Fang101, on Flickr




Scolopendra laeta(Form A) by Fang101, on Flickr




Scolopendra morsitans by Fang101, on Flickr




Arthrorhabdus mjobergi by Fang101, on Flickr

and a few other things...




Mantid by Fang101, on Flickr




Trapdoor Spider by Fang101, on Flickr




Denhama sp. by Fang101, on Flickr




Tropidoderus rhodomus by Fang101, on Flickr




Wolf spider with spiderlings by Fang101, on Flickr




Mantid by Fang101, on Flickr


----------



## JrFear (Mar 26, 2012)

i watched the human centerpede 2 the other day and these pics reminded me of the horrors!


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 26, 2012)

JrFear said:


> i watched the human centerpede 2 the other day and these pics reminded me of the horrors!



well you obviously watched the wrong movie, none of these pics remind me of it?


----------



## JrFear (Mar 26, 2012)

i was mainly referrng to the centerpede pictures and the guy feeding it in the movie!

great pictures any way Fang!


----------

